# What do you guys think?? Mesh grill?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Consider buying a Holden fascia. If I remember correctly, it does not have the center bar.


----------



## Knapman (Jul 27, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Consider buying a Holden fascia. If I remember correctly, it does not have the center bar.


I was looking at them but I don't quite like the front of them. I have a lot of spare time so I enjoy doing projects like this. I love learning new stuff and techniques and the satisfaction you get after you create/mod something yourself is amazing. There's no better feeling!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Knapman said:


> I was looking at them but I don't quite like the front of them. I have a lot of spare time so I enjoy doing projects like this. I love learning new stuff and techniques and the satisfaction you get after you create/mod something yourself is amazing. There's no better feeling!


Well, when you figure it out, I want to use your discoveries to mod the rear fascia for a dual exhaust setup.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Well, when you figure it out, I want to use your discoveries to mod the rear fascia for a dual exhaust setup.


You and me both! Not sure of all the required modifications, but I wanna do this to my gen2.


----------



## Knapman (Jul 27, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Well, when you figure it out, I want to use your discoveries to mod the rear fascia for a dual exhaust setup.





Cruzen18 said:


> You and me both! Not sure of all the required modifications, but I wanna do this to my gen2.


Okay fellas! When I start this project I'll make sure to take lots of pictures and document my steps as I go. I plan to pick up a kit like below from amazon. 
https://www.amazon.ca/Machine-Plast...2G4N1Y42966&psc=1&refRID=PQZ0027VR2G4N1Y42966
I was also going to use my Dremel and probably buy a fiberglass/bondo repair kit. I will use the Dremel to do the cutting and shaping of the plastic and use the plastic welder and plastic welding rods to piece everything together. When it comes to filling in the marker lights and anything else I decide to fill, I will use the fiberglass/bondo repair kit.

The top and bottom grill will be cut horizontal in my design where it goes across the top and bottom of the bar with the Chevrolet symbol. I was going to try and cut these and use these pieces with the Dremel to shape and plastic welder to fill in the vertical spots where the bar used to be, then make sure it's secure and one piece and sand it down make it a nice finish and have it painted. I feel like this will be very easy to do it's make sure you have the proper measurements and getting it all lined up properly.

If you have any ideas or suggestions, I would gladly love to hear them!


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Knapman said:


> So I wanna make my cruze a little bit different then I've seen around. I wanna open up the front grill and replace it with a black mesh. So I'm no computer guy and I suck at photo editing. I made these photos in paint just using other photos I found online ​by copy and pasting and resizing. Just to basically get a idea of what it is going to look like when I'm finished. It isn't lowered any specific amount in the picture I just dropped it to kinda get the feel of what it will look like. Also I'm not talent enough to make things transparent so in the last photo you can't see it but essentially you will see the intercooler behind the black mesh in the bottom grill. I added a photo with just the intercooler. I also plan to keep the chrome grill just make it one piece to fit and have it painted in black.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...




I actually did something just like this with my Gen 2 Cruze! Just purchased some aluminum sheet metal off of eBay!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Celdwist said:


> I actually did something just like this with my Gen 2 Cruze! Just purchased some aluminum sheet metal off of eBay!
> View attachment 270531
> View attachment 270533


Been looking at a couple of options for mine. What'd you use to "black out" the chrome trim on the nose?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Knapman said:


> Okay fellas! When I start this project I'll make sure to take lots of pictures and document my steps as I go. I plan to pick up a kit like below from amazon.
> https://www.amazon.ca/Machine-Plast...2G4N1Y42966&psc=1&refRID=PQZ0027VR2G4N1Y42966
> I was also going to use my Dremel and probably buy a fiberglass/bondo repair kit. I will use the Dremel to do the cutting and shaping of the plastic and use the plastic welder and plastic welding rods to piece everything together. When it comes to filling in the marker lights and anything else I decide to fill, I will use the fiberglass/bondo repair kit.
> 
> ...


I have not used the plastic stapler that you linked to, but I have a Polyvance 5700HT Mini Weld Model 7 Airless Plastic Welder and a cheaper version from Harbor Freight, an 80 Watt Iron Plastic Welding Kit that is almost as good. 

I have considered getting this as well: 1300 Watt Plastic Welding Kit with Air Motor and Temperature Adjustment


----------



## Knapman (Jul 27, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I have not used the plastic stapler that you linked to, but I have a Polyvance 5700HT Mini Weld Model 7 Airless Plastic Welder and a cheaper version from Harbor Freight, an 80 Watt Iron Plastic Welding Kit that is almost as good.
> 
> I have considered getting this as well: 1300 Watt Plastic Welding Kit with Air Motor and Temperature Adjustment
> 
> View attachment 270549


I just realized I posted the wrong link, I was looking at a few different things. I was debating on going with the more expensive $200 kit but I figured this should get the job done. It's a 80w iron plastic welder. 
https://www.amazon.ca/Chicago-Electric-Welding-Systems-Plastic/dp/B00B1FKCGA/ref=sr_1_9?crid=2GTP5N2JEG3NA&keywords=plastic+welder&qid=1555438227&s=gateway&sprefix=plastic+welder%2Caps%2C159&sr=8-9







these are the sticks I was going to buy with it
https://www.amazon.ca/50PCS-Plastic...B068N2X9Y63&psc=1&refRID=WGGXZKGQ6B068N2X9Y63








Do you notice a huge difference in the larger model then the harbour fright one for smaller projects? Do you think the 80w will be powerful enough for the trim pieces around the grill? That's really all I will be using it for to make the complete and was thinking when I put the mesh in to add tabs on the back to hold the mesh. Besides that the bumper itself will probably just need to be filled in and cut in certain places.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You forgot to relace the missing quote brackets. Makes reading your reply difficult.

It looks like you chose to go with the cheap HF airless welder, but want to use the air welding rods. I have them also, but have not tried using them. I usually use leftover zip tie cutoffs. You should probably go with the airless welder for what you want to do. The 80 watter and even the polyvance kit I have will not do what you want in my opinion.

You should watch some of the Polyvance youtube videos.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Cruzen18 said:


> Been looking at a couple of options for mine. What'd you use to "black out" the chrome trim on the nose?


I used plasti dip but I have since removed it.


----------

